# Buyers brand???



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Seems like the market is flooded with Buyer's equipment. i have always viewed it as a Generic, sub standard brand. 

whats your opinion and experiences?

thinking of buying a salt spreader. 


thanks
Nate


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

Buyers is Salt Dogg, I've got a TGSUVPROA and it's a great unit so far. I've run a little over 10000 pounds of bagged salt through it and no problems short of a pallet of finer salt that was not dry. I fit 7 bags in that unit easily, it's well constructed has an okay motor and a really good controller. Assembly and installation was a breeze and the price was right, a comparable SnowEXpensive unit was literally twice the price.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

first off, I DON'T OWN ANY BUYERS PRODUCTS, however i have researched many of them, and plan on buying a few in the next year or two. i get the impression it is the entry level commercial brand, it is going to stand up to commercial work, but isn't the same costs, so really it depends on what you desire, if you want zero problems and a great product, pay the premium for the most expensive bells and whistles equipment, if you don't mind the occasional motor, or pump going, or having to deal with the odd clog, go buyers. personally i think they are a very fair priced piece of quality equipment and i well be happy to give them the benefit of my buisness.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I run buyers salt spreaders and they work great and use buyers wings and they work great. Very good company to work with.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Since buying my SHPE 1500 Salt Dogg this past Dec. new,I would never patronize Buyers again.Extremely poorly engineered product,bad dealer and factory support.Their salters I understand were better before they decided to outsource all their parts from China.I'm still waiting for my decoder ring to tell me what a F and F1 code means on my Chinese built controller.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

if you handle their spreaders with care and don't try to push them they work great. as soon as you do not have perfect conditions, the start giving you problems. I would say they are heavy home owner / very light commercial products.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pennings Garden;967548 said:


> if you handle their spreaders with care and don't try to push them they work great. as soon as you do not have perfect conditions, the start giving you problems. I would say they are heavy home owner / very light commercial products.


I would agree with your assessment somewhat---I'll bet if you use their spreaders in China to spread rice,they would work great.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

there is a entire thread on the controller mistake, the important part is that a buyers rep is on here most of the time, and that they have admitted their mistake, and are trying to rectify the situation, a lot of dealers would be deny, deny, DENY!!!, then the would be trying to charge you to fix it too.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I run two spreaders...TSS06 and the TGSUVPROA....a lot guys seem to have difficulty with their gravity feed TGS06..not me...I like it better than an auger and I can control my salt usage better with the flo gate. I have the updated spinner and nothing flows out of the bottom. Just rests on the plate til I hit spread. The Pro Suv spreader is really nice for SMALL commercial lots and drives just like it says. You hold about 350 pounds of salt and it spreads it pretty good. It will blow through salt if it's not course enough. But it does great for WHAT IT'S INTENDED...too many guys on here complain and cry and moan that theirs are junk and they are trying to salt a 5 acre parking lot with it...it's not intended to do that. The biggest landscapers up here and in the state of Ohio for that matter run some Buyers tailgate units, either the TGS05 or the 06....So I wouldn't pay 2x the price of a suvpro for a magnum when they both hold the same amount of salt and both of their motors are under the plate which is known for corrosion....buyers motors run about 120? 77 for a cheapy...Magnums are substantially more and don't last any longer. Like anything else, if you take care of your equipment it will last and make you money if you beat the crap out of it and let salt sit in it then yes your going to have problems. Bottom line, take care of it, you'll be fine. Don't take care of it, don't complain.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

buckwheat_la;967636 said:


> there is a entire thread on the controller mistake, the important part is that a buyers rep is on here most of the time, and that they have admitted their mistake, and are trying to rectify the situation, a lot of dealers would be deny, deny, DENY!!!, then the would be trying to charge you to fix it too.


Not quite---he's on here very infrequently,matter of fact, he was gone for app.13 days after his disclosure of an admitted controller issue---an ongoping issue for most of us with new units.Their replacement controller is the same POS Chinese as original.I however haven't even been offered that yet.From day one mine will not spread more than a 8' pattern,most of it on the driver's side in a concentrated area.I've been wasting tons of salt and yes I've tried everything,baffle adjustment,different settings,etc.This thing needs some ******* backyard engineering redoos by yours truly.I used to respect Buyer's quality--I have lots of their pintle hooks,balls,misc. hardware,etc.all made in Ohio,USA.When they outsourced to China,they did themselves a terrible disservice--all in the name of the mighty dollar for their bottom line.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

tuney443;967667 said:


> Not quite---he's on here very infrequently,matter of fact, he was gone for app.13 days after his disclosure of an admitted controller issue---an ongoping issue for most of us with new units.Their replacement controller is the same POS Chinese as original.I however haven't even been offered that yet.From day one mine will not spread more than a 8' pattern,most of it on the driver's side in a concentrated area.I've been wasting tons of salt and yes I've tried everything,baffle adjustment,different settings,etc.This thing needs some ******* backyard engineering redoos by yours truly.I used to respect Buyer's quality--I have lots of their pintle hooks,balls,misc. hardware,etc.all made in Ohio,USA.When they outsourced to China,they did themselves a terrible disservice--all in the name of the mighty dollar for their bottom line.


i was under the impression they had went back to the white faced controller, (which i understand is american made) but what do i know, as i stated before, i don't actually own any buyers products, i just plan on buying some of their products this year and next year


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 2006 Model Buyers SUV spreader- works great for driveways and I've run sand and salt through it. It has definitely been taken care of as there is little to no wear on it at all, regardless its a great setup.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

tuney443;967667 said:


> Not quite---he's on here very infrequently,matter of fact, he was gone for app.13 days after his disclosure of an admitted controller issue---an ongoping issue for most of us with new units.Their replacement controller is the same POS Chinese as original.I however haven't even been offered that yet.From day one mine will not spread more than a 8' pattern,most of it on the driver's side in a concentrated area.I've been wasting tons of salt and yes I've tried everything,baffle adjustment,different settings,etc.This thing needs some ******* backyard engineering redoos by yours truly.I used to respect Buyer's quality--I have lots of their pintle hooks,balls,misc. hardware,etc.all made in Ohio,USA.When they outsourced to China,they did themselves a terrible disservice--all in the name of the mighty dollar for their bottom line.


At least he's on here- he doesn't have to be on at all. I rarely see other reps on here at all.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I love my spreader and my wings!


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine does just fine, no problems yet. Would buy another if I was in the market.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

shpe1500 that has worked out great.... had a controller issue (newer style) as well but buyers replaced it. The Salt Dogg Vbox spreaders are one of the best IMO


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

buckwheat_la;967678 said:


> i was under the impression they had went back to the white faced controller, (which i understand is american made) but what do i know, as i stated before, i don't actually own any buyers products, i just plan on buying some of their products this year and next year


No they didn't.They now have an infatuation with Chinese garbage.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't have a lot of expirience with Buyers products, but like anything, I think it's kind of a get what you pay for type of thing. I think it's the fact that you can order them from so many mail order catalogs, J-Thomas, Northern Tool, ect. that de-values the the name some. 

For what it's worth, I have heard a lot of good things about the Salt Dogg electric V-boxes.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have a saltdog 1500 and it works great for me i have not had no major problem with it at all.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

I run an older buyers spreader once and a while .I had to buy a new motor's and a controler .I only use it 5 times a year.Stay away from them spend the money for a better one .I learned the hard way.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Most of you guys here have older{pre Fall of 2009] spreaders.You have USA made Karrier{it will say Buyers but it is made by Karrier] controllers.Digital and pretty much trouble free.I also believe your motors are also made in the USA,which is a real good thing also.You are the lucky ones.Myself and thousands of others with new units are not so lucky---we have all Chinese componentry which is very problematic,especially the analog controllers with their cryptic codes.I'm still waiting for an answer for what a F and F1 code means.NONE of the codes are in the manual--------BECAUSE-------the manual I have is for the older controller that you guys own.We are all waiting from Buyers for their ''new,improved'' controllers to arrive as warranty replacements.I've been waiting for over a month now.Some have gotten the exact same POS Chinese ones,they fail almost immediately.A member here just got his--it was a used one that was sent back to Buyers,probably Buyers ''repaired'' it somewhat,not sure,it doesn't really matter--the point is, that one lasted all of 30 seconds when he went to use it.Apparently Buyers is so infatuated with the Chinese and thinking they are saving money,they can't see the forest from the trees.They will lose serious market share on spreaders next Winter,that's a given.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

where's smoorman????????/


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

MahonLawnCare;970679 said:


> where's smoorman????????/


Somewhere in Ohio,probably with a sore ear fielding complaints from irate dealers and more irate contractors like me.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

this controller issuse seems isolated to me, imean sort of because the guy i sub for has a black faced chinese controller and he ran probably 25 ton through his spreader and has had no problems at all..the only problem he had was the bafffle was not open enough and the salt wouldnt flow, and his bolts that hold the auger housing to the poly backed loose and fell out but i blame that on the dealer that installed because they didnt check everything before installing it in the truck. as for mine i have the white faced controller and have had no problems...also i think the dealers are trying to play dumb on some of you guys and give you the garbage controllers again just to keep you happy that they "fixed the problem"


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I would check this thread if you are considering one.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92072


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

tuney443;970709 said:


> Somewhere in Ohio,probably with a sore ear fielding complaints from irate dealers and more irate contractors like me.


Or looking for a job.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

i run the 2yd electric v just got it in november, black chinese controller worked great and then caught on fire after storm,2nd same thing, 3rd working great and no issues think it does spread a bit to the right but i can spread every bit of thirty feet or more, i take care of it exeptionally . overall pretty happy. i do know a guy that spreads thirty ton or more a storm through 2 of the same units and has never had an issue and they dont take care of theirs at all, they rinse theirs off when they sit out in the rain.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I run a SUVPRO and a Saltdogg 0750 poly spreader and have been happy with both.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

MahonLawnCare;970679 said:


> where's smoorman????????/


Right here, same as usual...


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

We've run the SHPE 1500/V with the white faced controller for three years--no issues that weren't our fault. VERY happy with it. Heavy tonnage per storm every time. The beauty of the SaltDogg is the vibrator/auger/spinner setup. No chains or rubber conveyors to deal with whatsoever. Would recommend SaltDogg Poly to anyone interested in high-capacity bulk salt applications. Havent used Snow-Ex but do know that they are expensive and many of their cost effective tailgate spreaders don't even include vibrators. The new blow-molded Buyers tailgate spreader looks like the ticket for entry level reliability. Sealed motor, vibrator and lid... Decent prices from Crosby Equip out of Toledo here.

http://www.crosby-equipment.com/salt-dogg.html


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

smoorman;973805 said:


> Right here, same as usual...


Well then please chime in here at any point.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the lowdown. These are not excuses - obviously these controller issues have been major. I just want to clear up a few things.

1. We don't buy controllers from Karrier - never did. That bit of misinformation has been circulating for quite a while.
2. We changed controller vendors because of some serious issues last year. That said, our previous controller vendor has really come through for us this season, allowing us to provide controllers to dealers while other issues were sorted out.
3. The new controllers WERE extensively tested and performed flawlessly last season on all of our spreaders (the existing SHPE's and the new SCH/UTS's). I realize that doesn't matter much at this point, but we do take this very seriously. Obviously we're still investigating why we didn't have failures like this last season in testing.

Obviously we ran into a major problem with the controllers in December (while the snow was falling and people were waiting). As soon as the issue became apparent we devoted all of our time and resources to determining what the issue was and how best to address it. Our vendor flew in (from New Jersey) and spent a week touring dealers and seeing for themselves what was going on.

Fast forward to December 28th, and the controllers (from both vendors) shipped to dealers since then have worked as they should. The exceptions I'm aware of involve pinched harnesses (at installation), a bad motor, and a few other non-controller issues. If someone has burned up 3 controllers, the problem is probably not your controller. If you're waiting on a controller, talk to your dealer. We have stock - controllers are shipping (have been).

If I could have solved anyone's problems by chatting on plowsite, I would have been doing it. I'll answer questions when I can, but my time (when there is a problem) is better spent working the problem with my vendors, dealers, and engineers.

Buyers has grown into a hell of a brand, providing excellent products that are an excellent value. Just like our competitors, we run into issues now and then and this is the biggest one I've seen - but when we have a problem, we do our best to recover quickly and get our dealers what they need. Since I've been here I've seen SaltDogg continue to grow, SnowDogg and ScoopDogg come into existence and flourish, and new products introduced every year. From raw materials being unloaded at our factory on Tyler Blvd in Mentor, OH to finished, welded, painted products, SaltDogg/SnowDogg/ScoopDogg are designed/built/sold by a team of people that care and are invested in the product.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## bucket (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks scott. i just had a 1400600SS installed last week. should i feel good that i have one of the "good" controllers? i don't believe the unit had sat at the dealer for very long.



smoorman;974224 said:


> Here's the lowdown. These are not excuses - obviously these controller issues have been major. I just want to clear up a few things.
> 
> 1. We don't buy controllers from Karrier - never did. That bit of misinformation has been circulating for quite a while.
> 2. We changed controller vendors because of some serious issues last year. That said, our previous controller vendor has really come through for us this season, allowing us to provide controllers to dealers while other issues were sorted out.
> ...


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

smoorman;974224 said:


> Here's the lowdown. These are not excuses - obviously these controller issues have been major. I just want to clear up a few things.
> 
> 1. We don't buy controllers from Karrier - never did. That bit of misinformation has been circulating for quite a while.
> 2. We changed controller vendors because of some serious issues last year. That said, our previous controller vendor has really come through for us this season, allowing us to provide controllers to dealers while other issues were sorted out.
> ...


and it is posts like this that make me want to buy into a brand like Buyers, not to many vendors would be on here admitting their mistakes, and explaining themselves


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

To buyers credit my first controller that literally caught fire was my dealers fault at installation. They lost the original retaining bolts and put two in off the shelf that were too long. They short out a resistor looking thing caught circuit board on dfire and melting main power supply down.


----------



## camaro_guy13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Plowman52;969079 said:


> i have a saltdog 1500 and it works great for me i have not had no major problem with it at all.


How do you have the flow plates set at the bottom of the box above auger? I know my sand/salt might be a touch wet but having flow issues. Is it too hard on motor to take the plates right out?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

camaro_guy13;975389 said:


> How do you have the flow plates set at the bottom of the box above auger? I know my sand/salt might be a touch wet but having flow issues. Is it too hard on motor to take the plates right out?


I have had my baffles wide open now on my new 1500 since mid Dec. I usually use Magic but a couple times I had to use wet 70-30 SS.It was fine.I think if you take the baffles out,you're going to have so much volume pouring out,that the little spinner won't be able to handle it.


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

tuney443;975424 said:


> I have had my baffles wide open now on my new 1500 since mid Dec. I usually use Magic but a couple times I had to use wet 70-30 SS.It was fine.I think if you take the baffles out,you're going to have so much volume pouring out,that the little spinner won't be able to handle it.


We've run our baffles at little over 1/3 open and just keep the vibrator thumping. Works well and seems to be good balance between required volume and economics. When we need more coverage we just turn up the auger. Spreading bulk salt & dry bagged blends.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

smoorman;974224 said:


> Here's the lowdown. These are not excuses - obviously these controller issues have been major. I just want to clear up a few things.
> 
> 1. We don't buy controllers from Karrier - never did. That bit of misinformation has been circulating for quite a while.
> 2. We changed controller vendors because of some serious issues last year. That said, our previous controller vendor has really come through for us this season, allowing us to provide controllers to dealers while other issues were sorted out.
> ...


So Scott,here is a question or 2 for you and please don't answer it like a politician: Knowing that the black faced Chinese controllers are now considered problematic,has Buyers contacted every dealer who has a salter either in their inventory or who has sold one to do a recall and swap-out on these controllers?Or is Buyers replacing just the ones from dealers complaints from end users?Also,if like you say,some of these replacement controllers are going to be the same looking black faced ones,has your vendor improved them any or are they the same as original equipment?If it's the latter,it begs the next question---what's the point?And just for the record,I've been waiting now for about a month from my dealer for a replacement. Thankyou.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

tuney443;976941 said:


> So Scott,here is a question or 2 for you and please don't answer it like a politician: Knowing that the black faced Chinese controllers are now considered problematic,has Buyers contacted every dealer who has a salter either in their inventory or who has sold one to do a recall and swap-out on these controllers?Or is Buyers replacing just the ones from dealers complaints from end users?Also,if like you say,some of these replacement controllers are going to be the same looking black faced ones,has your vendor improved them any or are they the same as original equipment?If it's the latter,it begs the next question---what's the point?And just for the record,I've been waiting now for about a month from my dealer for a replacement. Thankyou.


Tuney,

I'm not sure what a political or non-political answer would be... I don't lie, and if I have nothing useful to say, I'll just refrain from comment.

The majority of end users have not had the problems to the extent you have (obviously). The problems in many cases go back to installation and truck induced voltage spikes. That's not an excuse, as I consider that to be a design flaw (installers don't always hook right to the battery like they are supposed to, and some trucks have dirty power - the controllers should be able to handle that). The documentation with the controllers was poor, and made a bad situation worse.

The controllers shipping since Christmas are different. Of course they are - it's not like we've been sitting on our hands over here monitoring plowsite and crossing our fingers. I would say that our black face controllers are as good or quite possibly better than (tougher than) the white faced controllers.

As far as waiting for parts go, you need to talk to your dealer, and they need to talk to us. We've got the parts - and I just checked - I see 4 controllers on old orders that haven't shipped. Not sure why, but with my luck, you are probably one of them. Your dealer could certainly find out, though, because we've got parts.

Scott


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

smoorman;976996 said:


> Tuney,
> 
> I'm not sure what a political or non-political answer would be... I don't lie, and if I have nothing useful to say, I'll just refrain from comment.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for answering so fast Scott but you really haven't answered my first 2 questions.You also are mistaken about my ''extent of problems'' with my controller.Actually,my controller is still working,not correctly,but mine isn't one of many that have either just quit or burned up.I installed my 1500 myself,I assure you there is no ''dirty power'',it's hooked up to 1 of my 2 batteries.

So would you care to explain some what makes these replacement controllers ''different''?

I talk to my dealer now twice a week,I'm friendly with the parts mgr.---he tells me it's very difficult to reach a live body at Buyers,takes up a lot of his time,but the bottom line is the controller that I was supposed to have gotten over a week ago should arrive maybe by the end of this week. We'll see.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

2 more things I forgot Scott. What is a F and F1 code?Since I don't have the correct manual for the code interpretations,I have no clue.Also,what do you mean from your last post of ''the documentation with the controllers was poor?'' Thanks


----------



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a snowdogg plow and a buyers push spreader and they both seem to work fine. But this is my 1st year, so I'm not really sure what ones that "work great" would be like. So far no problems though. Although for some reason my dealer didn't want to sell the buyers tailgate spreader, even though they have alot of other buyers equip. He said they quit selling them and hooked me up with a meyer blaster.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

tuney443;977044 said:


> 2 more things I forgot Scott. What is a F and F1 code?Since I don't have the correct manual for the code interpretations,I have no clue.Also,what do you mean from your last post of ''the documentation with the controllers was poor?'' Thanks


If F shows up in one of the displays, it means the fuse is blown (replaceable). There is a seperate fuse on the spinner, auger, and vibrator.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Scott could we get a post of what all the codes mean mine flashes a u but never quits spreading thanks


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

gamberbull13;979925 said:


> Hey Scott could we get a post of what all the codes mean mine flashes a u but never quits spreading thanks


I've got my guy making a list (he's in the process of updating the instructions).

U means it thinks the vibrator is unplugged. If you don't have a vibrator (UTS or SCH), it probably means the "dummy" plug is missing or damaged. This is a just small plug with a resistor built in.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a vibrator and it never quit workin either was spreadin some wet stuff and had to run it with the whole load,will this list of secret codes be up on the site


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

tuney443;976941 said:


> So Scott,here is a question or 2 for you and please don't answer it like a politician: Knowing that the black faced Chinese controllers are now considered problematic,has Buyers contacted every dealer who has a salter either in their inventory or who has sold one to do a recall and swap-out on these controllers?Or is Buyers replacing just the ones from dealers complaints from end users?
> 
> Scott---Here's those 2 questions again that you haven't answered yet plus what does a F1 code mean? If F means replace fuse,then what's the 1 for? Like a previous post said,a nice chart of all the codes would be extremely helpful.Actually though,since Buyers did not place this info in the manual with newer units with the black faced controllers{and acknowledged by yourself as a mistake in a former post by you],Buyers really should send out an addendum to every end user who this would apply to.


----------



## 1daniel1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Scott, I'm on my third controller also but hoping for the best. My real problem is finding the exact type of set screw for my spinner shaft where the upper and lower shafts couple. If you or anyone else could help me it would be greatly appreciated. It is a new electric drive 1.5 yard stainless V.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I have an OLD Buyers that has never let me down. The only thing I replaced so far is the motor, but I have the same controller with on/off and speed control. It won't spread wet salt (bulk), but bagged salt flows through real nice.


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

OK now my control box flashes a p in the spinner dissplay but the spinner never quits. Where's this dam list of codes we were promised it shouldn't be that hard to write down. Or is buyers making secret decoder rings that we are all gonna get in the mail.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

gamberbull13;987400 said:


> OK now my control box flashes a p in the spinner dissplay but the spinner never quits. Where's this dam list of codes we were promised it shouldn't be that hard to write down. Or is buyers making secret decoder rings that we are all gonna get in the mail.


From Scott Voorman--CHECK OUT THE DATE---ASAP must mean something different at Buyers----This speaks volumes---TOTAL BS!!!!

12/13/09 -2. There IS a service alert out to dealers on a software issue on some of the new controllers. We identified an issue about a week ago, fixed it, and have been shipping replacement controllers to dealers where necessary. This might be responsible for LOUDEDRAM's issue. I will say that not having the controller codes in the instructions (or website) was a major oversight on our part. That will be corrected ASAP.

I realize that every minute you are down is money out of your pocket. We don't forget that. I realize that talk is cheap - but hopefully we back that up with our actions.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

tuney443;977039 said:


> I talk to my dealer now twice a week,I'm friendly with the parts mgr.---he tells me it's very difficult to reach a live body at Buyers,takes up a lot of his time,.


you need a new dealer . I can call buyers tech line and get a live person. and I only have 1 buyers spreader . you know the old saying god helps those who help them self.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

carl b;988092 said:


> you need a new dealer . I can call buyers tech line and get a live person. and I only have 1 buyers spreader .you need the # ? you know the old saying god helps those who help them self.


Same here, real easy to get in touch with technical person at buyers. I've done it a coiple of times.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, since that first post things changed a little bit. And once again I apologize for not monitoring this thread hourly.

WORK WITH YOUR DEALER, they make all the difference in the world. If you have a question, ask them. If they don't know the answer it's their JOB to call us and get it.

The list of codes is attached for reference.

As far as P showing up, that can happen at low spinner speeds and should not affect the performance.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

carl b;988092 said:


> you need a new dealer . I can call buyers tech line and get a live person. and I only have 1 buyers spreader . you know the old saying god helps those who help them self.


My dealer is doing their job--I was there 2 weeks ago when they were calling Buyers--they were at first put on hold and then finally after a couple of disconnects,they were told my warranted controller would arrive in a week and a half.That hasn't happened.When I first got my Dogg ,I did call Buyers tech dep't.It took forever to reach someone{it was Scott eventually],after a bunch of no return phone calls from my messages I was leaving.And if you're going to quote,at least get it right--''-God helps those that help themselves.''


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Is it just my screen or are #'s 1-4 missing???


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Miracles do happen.Well,after app. 6 weeks,I finally got my new controller.It's not the ''different'' Chinese warranted replacement that we were told would be coming.It's the original white faced analog unit.I installed it myself in the dealer's lot tonight and she works great.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the walk behind spreader, for what i paid for it, it works pretty good. Havent had any issues with it


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well then, I guess that makes you the controller.


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got a buyers 800# spreader bought new this year and so far have ran about 16 skids of rs through the spreader and it works like a charm, also maybe lets start a post to see how many other manufactures have motor problems and/or controller problems i know buyers arent the only manufacture.


----------



## snowstacker (Feb 12, 2010)

kbsnow;982622 said:


> I have an OLD Buyers that has never let me down. The only thing I replaced so far is the motor, but I have the same controller with on/off and speed control. It won't spread wet salt (bulk), but bagged salt flows through real nice.


I had one of those. I crushed it with the loader and threw it in the dumpster because I got tired of buying motors for it every other year. I bought a Snowex Pivot Pro 1075 which has worked great for quite a few years now.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

First time using the Dogg yesterday,getting used to the new controller,and I notice my Magic is spreading further but still heavily favoring the driver's side.Then I realize that the spinner is spinning backwards--counter clockwise.I'm wondering how can this be?I'm thinking maybe the cups on the older[pre2009?] spinners were built for a CC rotation with the good American made analog controllers.I guess this is a good thing as like I said,I'm getting more spread,just seems strange.I did get a jam light come on twice--don't know what that's about--I just manually by hand turned the spinner and then it was fine.


----------

